# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Who are you?

## gijon gijon

the last words have been said 
everything that has been failed 
now will be dead 
the cutting started long ago 
I was left broken dead 
in the end of this hole 
where the only way was for them 
who prepared it to come down. 
I prepared the cushions for them
I did not want any victim, 
and now all we're losers and victims. 
now the victims will be free.

----------


## gijon gijon

I traveled all night
a flower bringing to you
it was black, green, red and white
in the center deep blue

in the black of the night I started
in the green of the forest I walked 
in the red of the desert I bleed
in the white of the day I found you
in your deep blue eyes 
forever I am drown

----------


## gijon gijon

When we will be in 
each other arms 
I will hold you strong 
I will break you and me 
like a glass in the floor

I will go my way
and you will go your way
leave the broken glass 
there forever to stay

............................................


I took a knife 
a big knife tonight
I beheaded myself 
with a big knife 
in the middle of this dark blue night.

my head was running 
down
wild 
my blood was dancing 
like a happy fountain

my feet were playing
with my blood
as I used to play
when I was child
it's beautiful
this
dark blue red night 
tonight.

...........................................


grandfather 
let me love the money 
as you did
let me do what you did
let me be happy as you were
let me be free
let me go away from your grave

............................................

a eshte pritja 
ajo qe dhembe dhe kenaq 
apo valle 
padurimi im
apo mos jane fjalet 
qe dua te them
apo fjalet 
qe me dergon ti?

..............................................


ndofta asgje
ndofta jo shume 
por ama akoma eshte dicka 
eshte nje nate pa gjume 
nje nate me henen
nje nate me poezi
por mbi te gjitha 
eshte nje nate me 
TY.


..............................................

----------


## gijon gijon

who are u?
fol me veshin tend degjo ate psheretim, renkim apo puhize dhe pergjigju who are u? to yourself and to me or to the question, 
shut the cinema down dhe leri te gjithe te shkojne tatepjete perpjete dhe kur te ken ike dhe ata dhe ajri qe kane marre ulu dhe shikje filmin vete.
aty ne mes te salles mos merr fryme dhe shiko ne cdo hollesi.
cila je ti? pastaj klith klith me sa ke ne koke ne kraharor hidhu ne ajer si shampanje apo bomb, shperndahu lodro njhe cdo gje ne ate salle ne ate sall bosh eshte e jotja ajo salle puthe ne cdo cm2 perqafoje dhe urreje dashuroje dhe perdhunoje, sallen tende te dashur, dhe shiko filmin mos harro sa fytyr sa emra sa fjale jane regjistruar ne ate film te gjitha ata qe ti i nxorre dhe i ndoqe pak me pare.
ji e lumtutur qetesohu, mbarsu dhe cmbarsu, lind vehten tende dhe vazhdo te shikoni filmin perseri nga epaara perseri.
cila je ti?
pyete miken qe tani ke prane me te lehte e ke ndofta do ta kesh
sa mire.
CILA ESHTE AJO?

----------


## darla1

who are u..gijon gijon...bravo..shprehe aqe shume ne vargjet e tua sa qe..do shkruaja  faqe te tera  ne baze te atyre qe ke shkruare dhe shprehure ti..por...nuk do shkruaje as njegje se i ke shprehure te gjitha..aqe bukure..nje fjale mbane nje kapitulle libri..ne forcen dhe kuptimin shprehes...mendoije se te tere duhet te ulemi me veten te bisedoijme..te.pyesim veten tone si eshte si ndjehet..dhe mikja ime eshte vetja ime..ate do pyes...

----------


## gijon gijon

Thx a lot Dear Darla.
Who am I?
15 days before i knew who I was, but for one week everything has broken down, I was someone that was trying to be real very real to stop what was given to me, so hard that made me living an ordeal but not anymore. 
Now I dont know Who am I (maybe I won't know never) but at least I know where am I, where I want to go and dont care if I can ever go there I just will keep going on the way......

wish u all the best.

----------

